# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR CON CARTERA DE CLIENTE PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO PARA ANIMALES

## DANIELBGTZ

SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR  DE PREFERENCIA CON CARTERA DE CLIENTES PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO UBICADO EN LA ZONA DE HUACHIPA.  
INTERESADOS ENVIAR CV AL SIGUIENTE EMAIL    DANIEL.RIOS@SERALICO.COM.PE  O LLAMAR AL NUMERO 962347765 RPC.Temas similares: Busco productores de papas nativas para atender pedido de cliente extranjero Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero Vendedor con cartera de clientes-Agencia de Carga Internacional Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento La Positiva presentará propuesta para asegurar cartera crediticia del Agrobanco

----------

